# Can a woman feel the symptoms of pregnancy a few days after conception?



## Jessaleigh

Hey all, I was just wondering if it's possible for a woman to start to feel the symptoms of pregnancy (ie nausea, dizziness, fatigue, etc) a days or so after conception? My mother swears that the morning after she conceived with each of her children, she began with the morning sickness. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Anna2

I am going to answer yes to this question. I knew within hours after I conceived my first child I was pregnant. I told people that I thought I was pregnant, and sure enough I was. It was just a feeling I had, no symptoms until about 3 weeks after. I am currently pregnant again, less then a week until my C-Section. This time I had been trying for 8 months, and had no clue until I took the pregnancy test. I've known quite a few people though that experienced what I did the first time around. I think its from instinct. Who knows??? I can't see morning sickness starting the day after you conceive, or any other symptoms.


----------



## srhackett

Yes for some people I think you can tell that early!


----------



## ambchick

I am also in this same position. I believe that I am pregnant, but am only 3 days late. I have been eating so much it's crazy, when normally with the IBS, the thought of eating sends me running to the bathroom. When I had my first child I didn't even know until I was 8 weeks, but I was only 18 then and very out of touch with what my body was telling me. Also at that time my IBS had not been diagnosed and it was much less severe than it is now. I am feeling stomach pain less now and when I do have it, it seems like it is much lower in my abdomen and is less painful and does not result in a run to the bathroom. I hope that I am pregnant. But we shall see. Just had to add my $.02. Thanks


----------



## Tiss

I could tell right away when both of my children were conceived. Started having symptoms right away.


----------



## KarenP36

I think yes, sometimes. With my first child, right away I started feeling lightheaded and dizzy, almost falling over. With my third, the exact same thing, dizzy and lightheaded within days of ovulation.


----------



## 143Angel

I knew within a week of all my 4 children. Nothing specific. I just knew my body, and something was different. And I have never tried to get pregnant, they all just happened.


----------



## Jessaleigh

Now my period is a couple of days late, when should I take the at home pregnancy test. Sometimes I'm just normally late, so I'm curious if I should wait a few more days or can I take it now?


----------



## Tiss

They are usually very accurate even if you're 1 day late. I had a test come out positive even before I was 1 day late one time.


----------



## Jessaleigh

Thanks!


----------



## JenS

I am going to say no. Usually it takes about two to three weeks--according to my friends--no personal experience.


----------



## KerryW

Hi there. I was wondering the same thing when I read this post. My cycle is about 25 and a half days. For some reason my period always appeared a day or two earlier than the last one.







Anyway, now I'm on the 28th day of the cycle, and still no period yet, and my breasts are VERY tender and sore. So I am going to wait until Monday, and if I still haven't got it, I will do a pregnancy test.I'm thinking that if I am pregnant (fingers are crossed that I am), I probably conceived early last week. Maybe, or maybe a month ago. My last period was definately NOT normal.







Every woman has a different hormonal system, so that is probably why some of us know earlier than others if we are pregnant or not. Ciao


----------



## kerrileam

Hello,I have wondered the same thing I have had IBS for about 10years and notice recently when I switched BC pills that it has been less active. You might want to take a pill with less estrogen and more progesteron. Well it worked for me anyway. It has only been three months but only like crapping and less D.Good luck!


----------



## ilovehockey

I had morning sickness approx. 1 week after conceiving. I had gone in for a routine exam and came close to asking for a pregnancy test, but I didn't because I thought the nurse would think I was crazy asking for one a full week before I should have gotten my period. So I waited a week and did a home pregnancy test. Sure enough, I was pregnant.


----------



## Tiss

Jessaleigh and Amanda-Are you guys pregnant??? Let us know! The suspense is killing me! Tiss


----------



## jane93

I think I was one week late and I knew instinctively that I was pregnant even before I did the test..bizarre don't you think?


----------



## 13689

hi im 15 and i have a question for everyone.. ummmmm my bf and i had sex about a week ago and he pulled out but when he did the condom was empty.. i was supposed to get my period around now and i havent gotten it yet.. i was going to take a pregnancy test but i dont want it to be true.. i was wondering what i should do.. thanx to all who answer.. my email is bitchybrunette2###rollin.com if it is easier to email me.. i appreciate it...


----------



## 22943

Personally, I don't know and I never want to find out, but one of my good friends kept saying that something felt different and she was pregnant. She actually could tell the difference between her boys and girl. If you've got a question whether you're pregnant or not, take the test, if you're scared to do it by yourself go to planned parenthood or something. It's better to know because then you can start taking steps to get vitamins, etc.


----------



## 17079

Ashee, if you were pregnant, it's unlikely that you would know already. I don't remember exactly, but it takes a few days for the egg to actually get fertilized and to actually show that you were pregnant. Even if you were pregnant, right now you could test negative and be wrong. I know I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about...lol....But I've taken anatomy classes in college, and I know that a large majority of women get pregnant and miscarry and never even realize they were pregnant, because miscarriages are so common in the first few weeks of pregnancy, that many people miscarry and just assume they're getting their period.My advice is to wait another week. If you still don't get your period, take a pregnancy test. If you're embarrassed, go somewhere where you can use a self-scanner to check yourself out. A lot of wal-marts and grocery stores have the self-checkouts. But you need to be sure. The earlier you know for sure, the earlier you can start thinking about your options. For instance, if you wanted to get an abortion, some states allow you to do so only before a certain time frame.But all that being said, I'm only 20, so I'm not trying to sound like some cranky old preachy woman, but if you're not old/mature enough to take responsibility for a baby (I.E. taking the test, going to the doctor, telling mom & dad, etc.) you're not old/mature enough to be having sex.


----------



## 21506

> quote:Originally posted by BJ:...I'm only 20, so I'm not trying to sound like some cranky old preachy woman, but if you're not old/mature enough to take responsibility for a baby (I.E. taking the test, going to the doctor, telling mom & dad, etc.) you're not old/mature enough to be having sex.


Amen. I'm sure you said it with the kindest of intentions. Truth is truth. It's not always easy to hear, esp when it interferes with our fun, but it's true, and I've never heard it better or more succinctly said.Carla


----------



## 19426

we all know what conception means, but pregnancy itself is actually calculated from the first day of your last period.some pregnancy tests eg; first response, can be used a few days before your period is due. for a more accurate result it is best done a few days after your period is due.it is an instinct thing where a woman knows she pregnant right after conception, symptoms don't usually start until 4-5 weeks into pregnancy.I think alot of it is if you tell yourself your pregnant then you will talk yourself into having the symptoms especially if you have been trying for a baby.It's like when a doctor prescribes you medication and you read the list of possible side affects, we end up having them (we've all done it!) as for the feeling of sickness, if it is morning sickness you will know about it, there is no other sickness like it!!! trust me i've been there.I hope the outcome is what you are hoping for.good luckmelissa


----------

